# Tracking application status (Google Sheets)



## Paul J.

*NOTE: APPLICATION TRACKING IS NOW BUILT INTO THE SITE! *

*Click here ---->>>> Application Tracker*


Hi everyone!

I decided to post this as its own tread so it would be helpful for years to come and easilly accessable! Behind the link you can find the google spread sheet where everyone (non forumers too!) is kindly asked to input your information. Please don't hesitate even if you haven't heard from some school or don't get in. Nobody will be the wiser who "Bananalover13" or "Anonymous99" really is, but for us and upcoming applicants the input is invaluable during already stressful times.

Without further ado:
Film School Applications (this is the old version - please use the 2019 one below)

*Graduate Film School Applications 2019*

*Graduate Film School Applications 2018*

*Undergraduate Film School Applications 2018*

*Graduate Film School Applications 2017*

*Undergraduate Film School Applications 2017*

A restored (AND LOCKED) 2016 version is here:

*Film School Applications 2016*

A restored (AND LOCKED) 2015 version is here:

*Film School Applications 2015*


Oh, and PLEASE - if you are unfamiliar with how the spread sheet works, just input your info at the bottom and I will move them around later. I have been cleaning the sheet on a daily basis since some tinker around. So please DON'T. No arranging alphabetically or anything. It messes things up and takes me time to set it all back up. *end rant*

Thanks to whoever set it up back in 2015! The torch has passed to us and from us hopefully to next year's candidates and to those after them!

*EDIT PLEASE NOTE: --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

A new version of the site has launched and one of the great new features is that *Application Tracking* is now built into the site. In previous years our wonderful users created *Google Spreadsheets* for the tracking and they were quite helpful. The new built in Application Tracking has some awesome new features that are just not possible with the Google sheets:

The ability to "watch" a Category (Fall 2019, etc...) and be *instantly* notified when a new Application is submitted.
The ability to "watch" an individual Application and be *instantly* notified when it is updated with new information such as interview dates or decisions.
The ability to reply and ask questions about an individual Application.
The ability to OPTIONALLY embed MUCH more material with an application such as essays, video links, etc. This will be hidden to the internet and Google so only site members can see it.
And maybe most importantly no random internet user can mess up the entire Spreadsheet anymore.  This should make a lot of people happy.
I hope everyone enjoys it and finds the new feature useful. If you have a suggestion on how to make it better please let me know. If you've added your application to this year's spreadhseet *please add it to the new tracking system here.*

*Most of the 1400+ old applications from the tracker have been added to the Application Tracker!*

Search through them using* Advanced Search*


----------



## googoomuck

This should be stickied forever!!!


----------



## Paul J.

Maybe @Chris Wright could set that up? I'm sure the info could be benificial for years to come!


----------



## Chris W

Paul J. said:


> Maybe @Chris Wright could set that up? I'm sure the info could be benificial for years to come!


Done!


----------



## Paul J.

Nice going guys and gals! We are well past last years tracking numbers and the number seems to be growing daily! This will be a great source of info for years to come! Please remember to return to the sheet at the end, both good and bad news needs to be tracked.

Hoping to see more green boxes than red ones!


----------



## IndecisiveElle

There is now an option to share where you will be attending in the drop down menu. The color I coded for it is blue so as not to be confused with acceptances.


----------



## Paul J.

Should we have a "passed on offer" or something in the vain, so that waitlisters could quickly see as spots become available?


----------



## juliabulia

Paul J. said:


> Should we have a "passed on offer" or something in the vain, so that waitlisters could quickly see as spots become available?


Looking at it as a prospective student, being able to glance and see "accepted" was really helpful. It's nice to see where people committed but "passed on" feels a little granular to me. Plus, it still doesn't guarantee you a spot on a waitlist  People could put it in the notes section, though! Just my 2 cents!

Ps Paul, congrats on USC!


----------



## Paul J.

@juliabulia thanks! And you might be right. It doesn't guarantee anything but after countless hours of reading through previous year's threads people have been interested and some have been pulled off the waitlist. Though as you said that info could very well go to the note section for those interested in that info!


----------



## teluhvizin

hello. did anyone here apply to temple? im still waiting to hear from them. i was accepted to another school but i cant make my decision until i know about temple... i dont see it on the spreadsheet at all. theyre my top choice, the program seems really awesome.


----------



## Chris W

I added a GPA column to this if people want to add their GPA there to help future applicants figure out their chances.


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> I added a GPA column to this if people want to add their GPA there to help future applicants figure out their chances.



I've also added a GRE score and "materials submitted" column to the document.

I'm also toying with the possibility of taking the premise of this document and creating something like it on the site itself. The main benefit to this is that no one would be able to mess with the data on it that isn't their own. It'd also be able to sort the data and display things better.

If I was to do this... any idea of other pieces of info you'd like to include? @Paul J. ?


----------



## IndecisiveElle

Not sure what had happened to the 2015 sheet, but it a lot of info had been deleted. I restored an older version and it should be much more useful now.

Whoops... That fixed 2015 but messed up 2017... I'll fix that now to. HA


----------



## Chris W

IndecisiveElle said:


> Not sure what had happened to the 2015 sheet, but it a lot of info had been deleted. I restored an older version and it should be much more useful now.
> 
> Whoops... That fixed 2015 but messed up 2017... I'll fix that now to. HA



Doh! Thanks for fixing it. Thank God Google stores old versions.


----------



## IndecisiveElle

Chris W said:


> Doh! Thanks for fixing it. Thank God Google stores old versions.


I don't seem to be able to keep the 2017 page and simultaneous bring back the old and accurate 2015 version. Maybe someone more familiar with how Google Docs works can help. I'll tinker around with it later when I'm procrastinating writing too haha.


----------



## Chris W

I changed the link in the original post so it links to the 2017 tab directly. I looked at the 2015 tab and it seems fine and not messed up but I'm not sure what the problem was.


----------



## patchoooli

Hello gang, These charts are so great. Just noticed USC seems to have vanished off the 2016 chart since yesterday though?? Congrats to the people who got interviews so far. ...even if it has started everyone checking emails and charts every five minutes ...


----------



## Chris W

patchoooli said:


> Hello gang, These charts are so great. Just noticed USC seems to have vanished off the 2016 chart since yesterday though?? Congrats to the people who got interviews so far. ...even if it has started everyone checking emails and charts every five minutes ...



A restored (AND LOCKED) 2015 version is here:

Film School Applications 2015

A restored (AND LOCKED) 2016 version is here:

Film School Applications 2016

And an ONLY 2017 version is here:

Film School Applications 2017


----------



## Chris W

*Please use this NEW document for all new entries:*

Film School Applications 2017

I've locked and restored the 2016 and 2015 years into their own documents that are read only. If I saved the wrong version please let me know and I can update it.


----------



## Chris W

By the way was @Paul J. the one who originally created this document? How the heck did you do the pulldown options for applied etc... that's great.


----------



## Chris K

Chris W said:


> By the way was @Paul J. the one who originally created this document? How the heck did you do the pulldown options for applied etc... that's great.


 
Hi @Chris W

This should do it: Create an in-cell dropdown list - Computer - Docs editors Help


----------



## patchoooli

Chris W said:


> A restored (AND LOCKED) 2015 version is here:
> 
> Film School Applications 2015
> 
> A restored (AND LOCKED) 2016 version is here:
> 
> Film School Applications 2016
> 
> And an ONLY 2017 version is here:
> 
> Film School Applications 2017




Thanks Chris. This is such a great website/forum


----------



## Rulin

Hey guys,
May I ask is there anything wrong with the 2017application form?
there are only three school displaying in the table on my computer, AFI USC and chapman.
Just want to make sure is it a question of my own computer? or does anyone have the same error with me?


----------



## Kira

Rulin said:


> Hey guys,
> May I ask is there anything wrong with the 2017application form?
> there are only three school displaying in the table on my computer, AFI USC and chapman.
> Just want to make sure is it a question of my own computer? or does anyone have the same error with me?


It happened to me as well. I restored it to a previous version so hopefully it'll stay.


----------



## Rulin

Kira said:


> It happened to me as well. I restored it to a previous version so hopefully it'll stay.


That's cool！~~You are so great!~~Thank you guy!~~


----------



## ireneyang

I just noticed the "notes" column is gone in the new 2017 form  Does anyone know why?


----------



## ASF

ireneyang said:


> I just noticed the "notes" column is gone in the new 2017 form  Does anyone know why?


Fixed it. Just two columns were hidden - someone must have done it by accident.


----------



## CSBBATSE

Thank you to whomever put this together.


----------



## Chris W

Charles Steven Broadbent said:


> Thank you to whomever put this together.


I'm not positive who originally did it... although I do know that @Paul J. was a huge proponent of getting it started.


----------



## IndecisiveElle

Should we start our 2018 spreadsheet soon?


----------



## Chris W

IndecisiveElle said:


> Should we start our 2018 spreadsheet soon?


Probably Yes. 

Here they are:

Graduate Film School Applications 2018

Undergraduate Film School Applications 2018


----------



## IndecisiveElle

Chris W said:


> Probably Yes.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> Graduate Film School Applications 2018
> 
> Undergraduate Film School Applications 2018


I can't believe I'm doing this again. Haha. Third time the charm?


----------



## BadouBoy

IndecisiveElle said:


> Third time the charm?


It's my 3rd round as well- I certainly hope so! Lol


----------



## Chris W

Updated doc with application date column.


----------



## Zeno

BadouBoy said:


> It's my 3rd round as well- I certainly hope so! Lol


I can definitely empathize Elle, BadouBoy. This is my round two. It's called grit! And you guys have an extra year on me so even more grit! Here's hoping we all put it over the line this time!


----------



## mistah_P

I was reviewing all the tracking sheets from 2015-2018, and couldn't help but think that two columns might also be useful to understand how to handicap application chances:
1. In industry experience in years
2. Age

What do y'all think?


----------



## arjunajayawardena

Any particular reason why the MFA program at DePaul is not here?


----------



## IndecisiveElle

arjunajayawardena said:


> Any particular reason why the MFA program at DePaul is not here?


Forum members enter their info themselves, so if it's not listed, then no one who applied entered their information. Feel free to add yourself.


----------



## Chris W

Have people not been able to edit just with the link? I've been getting a lot of requests to edit but one should be able to edit it just with the link. Hmm.


----------



## IndecisiveElle

Chris W said:


> Have people not been able to edit just with the link? I've been getting a lot of requests to edit but one should be able to edit it just with the link. Hmm.


I had to request it earlier today. I wonder if the settings for how the docs function as a whole was changed? I know google has been changing some permissions with docs and drive.


----------



## Chris W

IndecisiveElle said:


> I had to request it earlier today. I wonder if the settings for how the docs function as a whole was changed? I know google has been changing some permissions with docs and drive.


Fixed it! (I think)


----------



## Chris W

Created a new blank tracking sheet for 2019:

Graduate Film School Applications 2019


----------



## Chris W

Application Tracking is now BUILT INTO FilmSchool.org

*Application Tracker*

Add your applications to the tracker!


----------



## Chris W

A new version of the site has launched and one of the great new features is that *Application Tracking* is now built into the site. In previous years our wonderful users created *Google Spreadsheets* for the tracking and they were quite helpful. The new built in Application Tracking has some awesome new features that are just not possible with the Google sheets:

The ability to "watch" a Category (Fall 2019, etc...) and be *instantly* notified when a new Application is submitted.
The ability to "watch" an individual Application and be *instantly* notified when it is updated with new information such as interview dates or decisions.
The ability to reply and ask questions about an individual Application.
The ability to OPTIONALLY embed MUCH more material with an application such as essays, video links, etc. This will be hidden to the internet and Google so only site members can see it.
And maybe most importantly no random internet user can mess up the entire Spreadsheet anymore.  This should make a lot of people happy.
I hope everyone enjoys it and finds the new feature useful. If you have a suggestion on how to make it better please let me know. If you've added your application to this year's spreadhseet *please add it to the new tracking system here.*
*
Most of the 1400+ old applications from the tracker have been added to the Application Tracker! *

Search through them using* Advanced Search*


----------



## Chris W

Added some sample applications to show some of the new features of the new tracker....

Applied - SAMPLE MFA Application 2019

Applied - SAMPLE BA/BS Application 2019

If you have suggestions on how to improve it please let me know!


----------



## Chris W

I'm happy to report that *ALL OF THE 1,420 OLD APPLICATIONS* from the Google Sheets from 2015-2018 have been imported into the new built in application tracker. HUGE THANK YOU to @Julie Lew and @Septopus7 for helping to import the old data. Very much appreciated! 

Application Tracker

Add your application to the tracker for this application season as soon as you can. It's how we're able to calculate all the awesome and HELPFUL data on the site and in this article here:

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...


----------



## Chris W

You can now see the important data in the list view of the built in application tracker.


----------



## WriterK90

Awesome!!!


----------



## Chris W

1,607 applications and counting. 

Application Tracker


----------



## Chris W

Already have more applications added than the first year we started tracking. Let's beat the all time record!

Wish more Undergraduates would add theirs as well... Hmmm how to get high schoolers to learn about the site?


----------



## WriterK90

Chris W said:


> Already have more applications added than the first year we started tracking. Let's beat the all time record!
> 
> Wish more Undergraduates would add theirs as well... Hmmm how to get high schoolers to learn about the site?


They may be all on the collegeconfidential site... Or their parents are. That place is a nightmare but the highschoolers seem to care more about grades and extracurriculars, which I guess is still important for film school when it's undergrad? I just know I tend to see them all on there along with a lot of really opinionated parents. lol


----------



## Chris W

WriterK90 said:


> They may be all on the collegeconfidential site... Or their parents are. That place is a nightmare but the highschoolers seem to care more about grades and extracurriculars, which I guess is still important for film school when it's undergrad? I just know I tend to see them all on there along with a lot of really opinionated parents. lol


Maybe high school students aren't big Forum users?


----------



## Kira

Ha! I remember using college confidential. I was one of those kids that wanted to self study AP tests and do everything (I guess that still shows).

My brother is only two years younger than I am and a senior in college. I don't think he uses forums at all (maybe reddit?) and uses Instagram to message rather than FB. I don't think he really ever browsed forums ever, but I did a lot in middle / high school. I feel so old!


----------

